# Male or Female Convict?



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi!

My brother has a Convict and I think its a Male but I am not quite sure and we need your help in sexing "him". My brother also has for sure 2 Females and he wants to breed them! Thanks!


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks to be female.


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't know, but Nice con :wink:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a nice female to me.


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I'd say female, pretty nice one too. It's hard to find ones with nice color here.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Female


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Darn! I was hoping She was a Male but I guess not! Oh well.........  I will just have to go and find a Male! Thanks guys!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

That is a female. The easiest way to sex convicts is to look for the orangish-pink on their belly. This means that it is a female. Also males will normally have longer dorsal and anal fins. I hope this helps.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I know how to sex them but I have heard that Males can sometimes get orange and this one has pointed fins and is long.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

What I am trying to say is this I have bred Convicts before its just this one has the appearance of Male and Female. And its hard to tell if its a Male or a Female. He/she is long and has pointed fins like a Male but has the orange belly like a Female.


----------



## Amphilophus_Demasoni (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm...it looks like it's got a little nuchal hump too.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

It is much less common to have a male with an orange belly. The fins on a male normally will go all the way to the end of the tail fin. Like I said, looks like a female IMO. How does s/he act around the other 2 that you are sure are females?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I respect all opinons! I am sorry how this sounded if it sounded mean or otherwise:



> I know how to sex them but I have heard that Males can sometimes get orange and this one has pointed fins and is long.


That wasn't my intentions. I was just trying to state that I know how to indicate which are Males and Females. And I know you were just helping out and I respect that! it's just that with this one I am not quite sure! At first glance I to thought that it was a Female but then I took a closer look and I seen a Male in there as well! But I also see the Female as well! He/she acts fine with the one Female. I had to move the other one because she was getting picked on by the one currently in there. The for sure Female is all Black and so is He/she. The one in question doesn't really pick on her just chases her a little which I have experienced with Males to Females until they are both ready to spawn. I haven't seen them court but I have seen them raise their fins and get colored up and not really chase. When I get home and have a chance to observe them I will update on their movements. Thanks!


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think it's a female - but I will say this... In the first pic it looks like a male body shape with female colours!!!

I have heard that YOUNG males can sometimes have the orange belly - but I think it goes away at about 1" TL...


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Perhaps I'm too quick to pull the "hybrid trigger," but maybe it is a male-female cross.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

what is a male-female cross?

I have a very large male (largest con in my tank), but has an orange belly. Go figure!


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for any confusion, the male-female cross was a joke because people are often criticized on here for being to quick to call hybrid. But hey, it happens with humans, look at Jamie Lee Curtis.


----------



## giffler (Jun 28, 2006)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> What I am trying to say is this I have bred Convicts before its just this one has the appearance of Male and Female. And its hard to tell if its a Male or a Female. He/she is long and has pointed fins like a Male but has the orange belly like a Female.


I have a female con with long pointy fins as well, so I'm not sure that it is a very good way to identify male/female.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm 100% certain that this fish is a male - female cross...


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess venting will be the only way to tell for sure.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah I think so! I dont really trust the fin method. Theres a lot of times when its wrong! Thanks guys for all the help! I really see no major aggression between he/she and the one Female. Just here and there chases. What I could do is buy a for sure Male and add him and see what will happen!


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like a female, but definately the product of a male X female cross :lol:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> but definately the product of a male X female cross


 So Mr. serious does have a sense of humor! :lol:


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Since we're on the topic, and so i won't have to start a new thread, what about these:

Convict
http://h1.ripway.com/PiratesCrash/4-12-2008006.jpg
Again
http://h1.ripway.com/PiratesCrash/4-12-2008007.jpg
And once more
http://h1.ripway.com/PiratesCrash/4-12-2008011.jpg
Last Pic.
http://h1.ripway.com/PiratesCrash/4-12-2008013.jpg


----------

